# New Shoes!



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Finally got some new rims after much deliberation. 
19" VMR V710 in Gunmetal


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Im lovin it


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nice. What are the specs? 19x8.5 et45?
Are you dropped at all or on stock height?

-cW


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

coolwater said:


> Very nice. What are the specs? 19x8.5 et45?
> Are you dropped at all or on stock height?
> 
> -cW


Cheers!

Spot on with the wheel size: 19x8.5 et45

Suspension has not been touched... yet. However I have the SLine pack which if you believe the brochure is 15mm lower than the standard ride height.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok thanks for the details. I see you have euro spec headlights also. Very nice and clean look. Do you recall the weight of the wheels? Were they around 24lbs each?

-cW


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

coolwater said:


> Ok thanks for the details. I see you have euro spec headlights also. Very nice and clean look. Do you recall the weight of the wheels? Were they around 24lbs each?
> 
> -cW


No probs cW. I'm in Australia so I think the euro specs are just what we get here.

I didn't weigh the wheels before they were fitted, but a quick google search says that the V710s in 19x8.5 are 24.5 pounds.

Finding out the weight of the oem audi wheels on the other hand is not so easy. Anyone know where to find this info out?


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

I know the 19x9.5 et45 v710 was closer to 28lbs than vmr advertised 26.5 lbs. Not a big deal, but was just wondering if the 8.5 was also heavier than advertised. 

Can you get a few shots from the fender straight down to the wheels. I'd like to see how close they are to poking. I'd like to go with 19x9.5 et45, which is 1 inch further out than your setup. Other option is 19x8.5 et35 which is only 10mm more aggressive. Your tires are 245/35 19?

-cW


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks very good!
I have the same wheels sitting in my garage in matte black finish, hopefully my tires will be arriving today so I can join you with some new shoes!
I ordered same specs but was also going to run 10mm spacers all around to get them closer to the fender line. 
What tire size, 245/35?


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

What is the tire size?


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Tires are 235/35/19

Unfortunately it is illegal to use spacers, or have the wheels/tires protruding from the fenders here in Australia - as I would have preferred a nice "stance", but really can't be bothered dealing with the authorities or insurance hassle (were anything unfortunate to happen).

So cW the wheels do not poke out at all and you can't see them from the top down. 

Here's a pic from the rear:


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks great! I'm waiting on my V710s ET45 (5x112) in hyper silver to arrive this Friday. I'll hopefully have them installed this weekend along with a VWR R600 intake, some H&R springs and an APR stage 1 tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

They look great :thumbup:


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks looking good!
-cW


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Im also going to be running a 235/35/19 with my v710's 19x8.5 et45. I was on the fence after reading some other threads about using a 245/35 for an 8.5 inch wheel, but I was afraid the 245/35 might be a little too much tire for my liking.. After seeing your setup a feel assured. Looks awesome!

I weighed one of my wheels w/o the tire for the person who was asking above & she weighed in at 25.4 lbs:thumbup:


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok so it weighs more than the 19x9.5 et45 version... I guess it is more than advertised then. Thanks.

-cW


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

Can you post some closeup pictures of the wheel and tire in different angles?


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks all for the comments! I do love the new look. I'm considering a set of H&R springs, just for a slight drop. All the photos on here of lowered A3/S3's on here make me drool, but the cost and hassles associated with it make me think twice.

Funnily, I'd been searching high and low for pics of an A3/S3 with these wheels for the past few months as I wanted to be sure I'd like them before taking the plunge. I found lots of BMW 1's and 3's, some A4's and various other makes and models running V710's. I did some photoshopping, but there is nothing like real pics. In the end my patience wore thin and went ahead with the install... Now it looks like there's a few people here that are going to be running similar set ups! I should've waited a week aye?!?! :laugh: Guess that makes me one of the first in the world then huh!?! 

I'll take some more pics when I receive the centre caps. VMR distributor here in Australia sent the wrong size, but as soon as I get the right ones I'll get some better pics.

On a sad note, the wheels stayed pristine for a whole 6 days! Wife drove the car yesterday and scraped one of the rear wheels on a kerb. Absolutely gutted :banghead: and she felt awful... Luckily it's not too bad (you'd have to be looking for it to see it, but I know it's there) and a minor repair should fix it. It was bound to happen eventually, I was just hoping not less than a week! Being a good husband, I played it down and hid how I actually felt :facepalm:... That's love I guess!


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Too bad you are not in the US. I found a place selling hr sports for under 220 shipped.

-cW


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

coolwater said:


> Too bad you are not in the US. I found a place selling hr sports for under 220 shipped.
> 
> -cW


Tell me about cW! Might pick up a set next time I'm over there visiting my sister... Wouldn't that impress my wife and daughter when I tell them they have to shop less so I can bring car parts back home?!?

Sometimes I think I should just stay off US based forums so I don't see how cheap you guys get everything for! I've been quoted A$800 (US$618 at current exchange rate) and another A$400 for install by a reputable shop locally... Ouch!


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Check your pm. It really is worth it if you can have someone reship to you. Just be aware A3 and s3 have different part numbers for the hr sports.

-cW


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

coolwater said:


> Check your pm. It really is worth it if you can have someone reship to you. Just be aware A3 and s3 have different part numbers for the hr sports.
> 
> -cW


Cheers cW :thumbup:


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Decided to follow your foot steps, but going with et35 and 245 tires for more flush look. Loved the v710s on my s4. They took abuse on NYC roads with no problem.

-cW


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

coolwater said:


> Decided to follow your foot steps, but going with et35 and 245 tires for more flush look. Loved the v710s on my s4. They took abuse on NYC roads with no problem.
> 
> -cW


nice one! :thumbup:

any pics cW?

having had another look at my set up the et45 sits pretty flush with the fender at the front. would the et35 poke out?


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Wheel would be 10mm more out and the tire would be 15mm more out. It will poke a bit up front, but once I lower the car, the camber in will lessen the poke. They are still in the process of shipping so no pics yet.

-cW


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Car is pretty filthy... but the VMR caps finally came in!
Mind the Gap:


----------



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

3Peat said:


> Finally got some new rims after much deliberation.
> 19" VMR V710 in Gunmetal


Damn! that looks good!


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

joselovr6 said:


> Damn! that looks good!


Thanks joselovr6 :thumbup:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The fog lamps really complete the front bumper area. Very nice!


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice euro look does your car have the park Assist?


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

trueunion said:


> Nice euro look does your car have the park Assist?


Yep, car has park assist - although I've never been game enough to try it. 

I barely even use the reverse camera when parallel or reverse parking!


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> The fog lamps really complete the front bumper area. Very nice!


Cheers, although they came standard on our cars here in Australia - so can't take any credit for the look!


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Just some randoms that were on my phone... 










Pulled out the good old olloclip


















Family gathering. All VAG, all white!









Love this angle!


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Saturday morning routine









Then Melbourne came through with the goods on a freezing Sunday morning!


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Just a random one with my friends car. Will need to set up a proper shoot soon when the weather improves.

Daytona Grey S3 and Glacier White A3 Sline


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

car looks really good!


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice, wheels look great !


----------

